# Looking for an affordable .30-06



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been itching to buy a 30 06, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to make\model. I'm looking for affordable (sub $500 for me). A friend of mine swears by his Savage 111 that he bought for $350 (scope included), but for the sake of vanity I've always wanted a wood stock. I have a Glock 19 and a Remington 870, and for my next purchase I'd like something "pretty." Any thoughts?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I would look around for a used 30.06 That is a pretty popular caliber and there should be some good deals out there. 

I would probably look at a new CZ 550 for a nice wood stock and mauser action. I have a 550 American in 9.3X62 and it is a beautiful rifle.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Prices are starting to rise on anything that is or has been a military caliber. Check out some of the bigger pawn shops. Might find a good used one. 

I like the Remington 760 myself. A pump action rifle that can be had in a few calibers. My father in law has one in 30 06, it's a great shooter.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Savage.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

My friend just bought a Savage bolt action with a weaver 3x9 scope used for $400. He said it was a sweet shooter but he is new to shooting and has only limited shooting.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just picked up a Ruger M77 30-06 yesterday with a 4x scope and soft case for $300. I hope to take it to the range later today. It is 35 years old or so but is in absolutely pristine condition and has not been fired in the last 25 years, I got it from my father-in-law so I know it has been babied.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

The howa 1500 bolt action is an excellent choice for someone looking for a hunting rifle to last a lifetime. This rifle has all the best features of the winchester model 70, remington model 700, & the sako all rolled into a hybrid package.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think that sub-$500 and "pretty wood stock" means finding a good used gun. Don't know how many gunstores you have around but a few phone calls and you might get lucky. Both the CZ and the Savage seem to be the affordable leaders, but i can't find a new one with pretty wood for 500 bucks online. They do offer aftermarket wood stocks for the savage, but how pretty they are is subjective. Maybe someone here can point you. Weatherby is also making a wood stock Vanguard which looks great, but again, not for 5 bills new. What the heck, I like Remington's myself, so a 798 mauser would be my 1st choice. Pretty gun!
Good luck,
Eli


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just saw where a used Remington 798 30-06 with Bushnell scope went for $451 used at auction, so it can be done!
Eli


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The CZ is a $700 plus rifle, and would be my first choice, if it was in the price range. They are always tack-drivers.

But, for the money, Savage, or even the el cheapo model Stevens, is probably the most consistently accurate rifle, right out of the box. The new Savage Edge is about $300, and will probably shoot 1-1/2" groups with factory ammo. The main knock against the cheap model Savages is the trigger.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bisley said:


> The CZ is a $700 plus rifle, and would be my first choice, if it was in the price range. They are always tack-drivers.


It was probably cheaper 2 years ago when this thread was started.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> It was probably cheaper 2 years ago when this thread was started.


Yessir, i spent a bunch of time checking around the various options, and could not find a pretty wood stocked quality bolt action anywhere for less than $500 list.
Eli


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> It was probably cheaper 2 years ago when this thread was started.


Yeah, I noticed that it was old, but so am I.


----------

